# What kind of interactions does your rabbit(s) want from you?



## larryng (May 22, 2012)

Peanut is a cuddler. 

She likes to be held like the picture. Only difference is her head just reaches my left shoulder.







When Peanut is in the mood she wants to held like that for 15 --20 minutes.

How does your rabbit(s) want you to interact with them?


----------



## Samara (May 22, 2012)

Gubble wants me to leave him the heck alone unless I come bearing snacks. He goes limp if I pick him up and will thump loudly when I put him back down, then ignore me for days. He will however if I pick him up and lay on the couch, stay with me for a movie if I sit him on my chest and brux at him. Then he acts like it never happened and ignores me for days. 

Molly comes when I call her, comes for treats, and enjoys baths and brushing. She will not tolerate being picked up though and will shiver and go boggled-eyed. Her favorite interaction is definitely begging at the supper table. I'm pretty sure my evil twin is the one that feeds her from there. 

Atticus is almost too big to wrangle and pick up. He likes to sit on me if I sit on the floor. He'll scatter newspaper and shove it towards me with his nose as if to say "Taste the sports section, it's to die for". He comes when I call him too and enjoys peeping on people in the shower. Sometimes he'll invite himself into the shower, then thumps at you when you gently toss him back out onto the floor mat. Atts will be your best friend if you get down on the floor nose to nose with him and give his whole skull scritches. 

Matthias takes you by storm; he will paw at you, assault your person, scratch you, nibble you, tear your clothes and honk at you if you're in the way. He enjoys eating puppies, long hops on desolate beaches, and chilled baby tears.


----------



## melbaby80 (May 22, 2012)

Domino prefers being snuggled. "He" because I really think my adorable bun is a boy now..loves resting on my chest and he will even climb onto my shoulder. He also watches me when I walk away and will even try his hardest to peer around the corner to see me leave the room. Storm prefers to be cradle like a newborn, she will even fall asleep this way and I find it super easy to groom her like this. 

lol samara, matthias sounds like a hand full lol


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 22, 2012)

Becky likes to snuggle up. This is her trying to get me to really snuggle. If I don't give her at least 30 minutes a day of undivided attention I get the butt at dinner time so I know she is mad.






Gary will nose bonk my ankles to get petted but is not overly enthralled with getting picked up. He's now in socks for his hocks, so he finds that irritating.











Houdini and Sophie don't like getting picked up at all. Houdini will tollerate it for brushing, but will get frustrated and bite if I groom too long. Sophie kicks the crap out of me until she gets settled and then will sit on my lap for a while.


----------



## LakeCondo (May 22, 2012)

Brandy, that's a lovely picture of you & Gary. You sure are beaming.

Honey is still reserved; she mainly wants me for food, water, & keeping things clean. But she's getting more & more ok with petting. She seems to like it, where before she just tolerated it. However when she's molting she doesn't really want to be touched, as she knows it's going to include tuft pulling.


----------



## Samara (May 23, 2012)

:inlove:


----------



## mimosa (May 23, 2012)

Harriet likes to sit next to me while I pet her behind the ears. She'll sit there as long as I'm petting her but as soon as I stop she will either hop off or nudge/scratch/bite/kick until I pet her again. I'll respond to a nudge, but she doesn't get rewarded with pets for the other behaviors. 

Every now and then she'll sit in my lap and she doesn't mind being held like the baby in the original post from time to time (usually when she's scared she wants on my shoulder). 

In the mornings I always let her out of her cage and go back to bed and wait for her to hop up to see what I'm doing. She'll lay next to me and cuddle until she gets bored and wants to play.


----------



## ZRabbits (May 23, 2012)

Brandy, absolutely love the pic of you and Becky's snuggle session. What an absolutely sweet pic. And Gary's socks are cute! Hope he at least tolerates them long enough to help his poor feet heal. 

As I have 5 bunnies, there are several interactions my bunnies want from me. 

Bunny Bear and Kreacher are like Brandy's Becky. They love to snuggle under my chin while being held. 

Dobby tolerates being held and sounds like he's hyperventalating, so we have found sitting on my lap and me massaging his neck and ears to be what he prefers. 

Neville will squirm when held, but once put down will give me bunny kisses on my nose. He does enjoy the massages as well, but they have to be in his crate. Being young (5 months) he's more interested in running about than snuggles. I think that's why I get bunny kisses. 

Luna, well she's hitting that 4 month mark, start of Teenage Months. I get ears pinned back and a thump. No snuggles yet. She does like to be in your face, and a massage is tolerated for a while, but we haven't hit snuggling. Still working with her. She's a hoot. 

I think there are many ways a bunny interacts, it's just the responsibility of the bunny owner to figure it out. They do give lots of signs for your to follow. 

K


----------



## larryng (May 23, 2012)

Wow...this thread show how individual rabbits really are.


----------



## agnesthelion (May 23, 2012)

Agnes is a nudger. Nudges to say hurry up with getting me my fresh hay, nudges to be petted. Nudges if you are in the way, when I'm sitting on the floor she nudges my back....it's hysterical. Her forehead is just always pushing something.

Loves her ears scratched and she tolerates being held very well. Tolerates because does any bun really love being held?  However, if I put one hand under her butt and the other under her front feet and hold her a few inches from my face and talk to her, she goes limp. It's so cute


----------



## Nela (May 23, 2012)

Crumble will:

-Climb up on me, on my back, on my shoulder, on my head, etc.

- Nip me if I ignore him

- Stick his head under my hand for petting

- Tolerates being picked up and snuggled

- Scratch my pants, chase my feet, nip my toes for attention...

- Throw things from high places to get my attention...

- Loves being petted, especiallybehind the ears and nose scratches...

- Loves making me chase after him

Maybelle will:

- Run around my feet non-stop and honk loudly

- Present her head for petting

- Other than that, she prefers me to stay away 

Rolo:

- Would like for me to stayas far away as possible. I had a big breakthrough with her the other day when she went from the bottom of her hutch to the top to take food from me.


----------



## Ender (May 23, 2012)

Ronin loves to explore, but when he is not getting into trouble he enjoys an ear and back rub. He turns into a bunny pancake on the rug and will kick out his back feet. He tolerates being picked up, but won't snuggle when I am holding him.


----------



## PaGal (May 23, 2012)

Thumper likes being petted. I pet him from nose to tail. Sometimes just his nose, other times just his back. He let me pet his big, back foot for a moment but then reacted like it tickled him. 

He likes to be right with me while I clean his cage. It makes an easy job a little more difficult but I don't mind 'cause he's just so darn cute. 

He rubs the side of his face along me as he is sniffing. He tries chewing on any seams or wrinkles in my clothing which makes me a little nervous as bunny bites hurt. When my hair is washed and dry (no products in it) and it is hanging down he goes crazy walking through it and pushing it with his head. I was afraid he would chew it but does not.

He likes to play chase with me. When he is in a plaful mood and energetic he will binky when I talk to him. Thumper wants me to let him out of his cage when he sits looking out and either chews the cage or sits up with front feet on the side of the cage.


----------



## MiserySmith (May 26, 2012)

Peppy isn't much of a snuggler, he won't even let anyone else but me pick him up(he's always cradled like a baby).

He bites your pants and socks unless you pat him almost constantly. His favourite is cheek rubs. The foot on whatever side the cheek you're rubbing is on will twitch or lift when you pat them. It's super cute.
He also likes his face patted and isn't a big fan of you touching his back or butt.

He chews and digs all fabric, so we have to be careful with him on our laps(not that he likes being there).

He follows people around everywhere and tries to trip you.
He also mimics the cats and if I'm giving them something he has to determine if it's good first.


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (May 27, 2012)

Alice nudges my legs and feet and if i don't stroke her she goes into a big huff and stamps her feet until i stroke her!
Then will lie there for hours getting stroked!
Whereas Bonnie and Casey, are the type of bunnies that will follow you everywhere but never ask for attention and if i do touch them they run off. But they will climb all of me, jump onto my lap and kiss my feet, but don't like being petted.
Buckley loves all his strokes and nudges my feet and legs then runs around in circles and digs at my pants just for a 'hello big boy!' and a quick pet. He is fine with getting picked up and will nudge his nose under my chin when he is having cuddles on my chest.
Bella, that i have only had for a week today is already a nudger! She also does the same thing with biting my shoe laces, and she's so cute because she stands on her hind legs and puts her front paws on my legs, as if she is saying 'Mummy please pick me up'. Then nudges under my chin like Buckley when getting cuddled. Buckley and Bella are currently getting bonded just by putting there runs and caged next to each other, and everything is going so good! Yesterday they lay against the bars of their runs next to each other it was so cute!


----------



## AlbinoHugs (Feb 5, 2013)

:rabbithop My bunny, Shealeigh, is an albino mini Rex. She is friendly to certain people. She loves to be stroked behind the ears, and massaged. She is scared if you pet her fast. She us skittish when you pick her up without holding her like the original post. She only bites when she's mad or when tensions rise. She only attaches herself to one person, me, and acts like anybody else is nothing. She scratches the carpet when shes wanting g to play and taps her foot when she wants out of her cage. She does nit bite nor scratch me but others she can't get along with well. She loves snuggling to watch a movie and usually falls asleep. Her eyes get big "buldgy" when she's is scared and annoyed. Other than the biting my sister thing, she's a good indoor bunny. :rabbithop


----------



## kmaben (Feb 5, 2013)

Shya just wants me to feed her.

Kai only wants to climb on me and petting, nose rubs when he feels like it

Franklin wants you to snuggle him. Full on snuggling like arm over him, face in his face, rub down.


----------



## Troller (Feb 5, 2013)

Good question. Conan likes to come to me at times and look at me and around, but generally he keeps to himself. He's more animated with guests, and a bit with my wife. He'll let me pet him but that's about it.


----------



## eclairemom (Feb 5, 2013)

Scamper...loves cheek rubs and head rubs and being hand fed treats.

Pixie......pretty much nothing.


----------



## bunnyluvns (Feb 5, 2013)

It's fun reading about the different interactions bunnies want from their people!

My mini-rex, Bunny, her favorite thing is when she's lying stretched out on the floor & I kneel beside her & rub my forehead along the top of her head. She tooth purrs like crazy when I do that!


----------



## FreezeNkody (Feb 6, 2013)

My 2 dwarfs don't want to be bothered. All they want is for me to feed and water them. they are happy in their Xpen. Tebow on the other hand My Holland Lop wants to be on me all the time. (unfortunately until he's neutered he can't, He pee's on me and everything)


----------



## Troller (Feb 6, 2013)

Update: Just remembered things my wife said. Conan likes to come to her, occasionally play peekaboo, wait at her feet to get head rubs (from her feet, all out pets seem to want her to rub them with her feet and not her hands) and lay on her chest when she's sleeping. So he must have found his heart-human and it ain't me the lil stinker...


----------



## beverley (Feb 6, 2013)

Chad likes to get his head petted and behind his ears scratched, he also doesn't mind being picked up and snuggled. I have had him since he was a baby.... Heather, on the other hand, who we adopted from the Humane Society when she was a year old will come up and sniff you but the minute you put your hand out to pet her she will run away, if you can catch her and pick her up she makes squeaky noises and hates it! So basically she wants nothing to do with me ahha


----------



## Deliciosa (Feb 6, 2013)

Mimi does not enjoy being cuddled. However she loves scratches right behind the ears, on her cheeks, heavy-handed full body pets, and kisses on the head. She tends to force her forehead under hands and feet, demanding to be petted.


----------



## Xiaohuihui (Feb 7, 2013)

She (not he!) is a big snuggler. Loves to be picked up and held in a certain way - unless I pick her up in my bathroom, where she sits to watch me put on make-up. She'll foot flick away everytime, no matter how I hold her. She loves loves loves to cuddle on my chest in bed. She also loves to snatch tissue away from me whenever I am holding it. This has evolved into quite the game. She is my little sweetheart.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Feb 7, 2013)

awwww Rolo!!!! I love that name, that my childhood best friends nickname that I gave her lol. 
Buster is an odd little guy, he came from a BYB and spent the first 6 months of his life with no human contact and so of course, he was so scared of me for the longest time, I still cannot pet him, pick him up, etc. But he will:

-Nose bump me
-Bite me if I am taking "TOO LONG" with filling up his food bowl
-Gently move my finger out of the way with his teeth lol
-He loves training time and will put his front paws in lap lol but only for a click and a treat!
-He bit my jeans once and it went through and drew blood. It hurt


----------



## mochajoe (Feb 7, 2013)

Bunnies are all so different with what they like and don't like...Bunnies I have had in the past...
OLIVER (mini lop) rescue, loved to cuddle, would come when called and pretty much thought he owned the place
TAFFY (Dutch x Holland) cuddle for a few minutes and then I was chopped liver...
MOCHA (Holland) no one told him he was a bunny, he thought he was a lap dog...wanted to be wherever I was...one of the most missed bunnies on the planet! I love you Mocha!!!


Bunnies we have now...
REESES (Holland) is the closest thing to Mocha...he loves to cuddle, LOVES to have his face rubbed (from his nose to between his ears) even between the bars in his cage, if you put your hand in his cage he will lay down so you can pat him or beg to be picked up...he is also an entertainer and loves to run and jump all over the house, jump on the furniture and just be silly!
CHEERIOS (Holland) is not too far behind Reese's and enjoys all the same things...he is younger and doesn't come when called yet, but we are working on it! He also thinks he is a parrot and will perch on your shoulder! Very funny!
FUNFETTI (Holland) Loves to be patted and likes to cuddle...she just doesn't like to be picked up. We are working on getting her to come when called, very sweet
CARAMEL (Holland) rescue not very social and will only let my daughter hold her, but only when she feels like it
Yes, I have a thing for lops and food names (with the exception of Oliver, he was a rescue and his name just fit him!)


----------



## indianavex (Feb 8, 2013)

Cassie is moody about attention sometimes. Some days I get stalked until I sit down and pet her (and sulked at if I wander off before she's done), some days I get avoided, but some days I can lift her up and we can have a nice long snuggle for an hour or more! She only really likes me, though. 

But last night I had her on my chest on the couch and we snuggled a good long while. She'd tuck her head under my chin, I'd kiss the top of her head, she'd lick my neck and chest. It was so sweet! :love:


----------



## Ape337 (Feb 8, 2013)

Faith is my skittish bun (she came from a rough place). I got her at 6-7 mo when her owner didn't want her anymore. She can be near me but runs away if touched. She will take food from me.

Freckles likes pets, I can pick him up easily, and he seems to genuinely like people. I adopted him from a fl shelter over the summer, he was around 1.

Humma can't get enough of my rub downs. He's my most people oriented bunny. Hates being picked up but I can do it if I'm fast. He was dumped off in a pet store at 2.5 years old with his bunwife (rip Trillian) when they were no longer wanted. So I snapped them up because they were adorable.

I guess all of my bunnies were throwaways.

Rabbits are funny little creatures


----------



## kaosu (Feb 8, 2013)

Titan so far loves to chase us around the house and play tag! if we stop he does circles around us constantly, he likes bets on the head once in a while but he is not much of a cuddly bunny..he loves to run and run and run and run and chase the cats....but that might be due to his previous neglect and being left in his cage for a long time.


----------



## MagPie (Feb 11, 2013)

I haven't posted in this yet! Wow. Haha. I hope this post will make sense. I'm a little out of it.

Harvey loooooves getting pets and massages. Hates being picked up. Loves grooming and licking me. Comes most of the time when I call him. Will follow me around and generally get under foot. Some times he'll chase me. He is a shameless beggar when it comes to treats and food. So he'll be all over me and grunts at me if I am not fast enough. I finally got a lap snuggles out of him not too long ago. First time in the almost two years I've had him. Sat in my lap for head rubs for a full episode of Bones. He likes being on the sofa with the cats and me. And he almost snuggled on my chest the other night. I do kind of have to bribe him with head rubs to get it. But something startled him so he bolted. Nothing quite like bunny love :hearts:
He pretty much owns the place hahah. Oooh and he totally snubbed me once when my friend was over. I shook his treat bag and he ran to my friend to beg for the treat. Totally ignored me haha.


----------



## Troller (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm happy to report just recently Conan has been coming to me for rubs, and just tonight jumped on my wife's lap and stayed for a few moments! It even might have been done on purpose! Heh, his change of behavior couldn't be out of jealousy due to our new rabbit Xena or he just wants to get her sent by proxy but who cares, as long as I'm finally getting some deserved attention!

Our girl Xena comes to us for rubs, some sniffs and nose bonks. She's already starting out far more friendly, trusting and curious then Conan did initially though it couldn't just be me and the wife are far more relaxed this time around.


----------



## Oopisy (Feb 1, 2016)

Smokie has learned that if he jumps on my lap at night and snuggle under my chin. I will let him stay there until i am done doing whatever i am doing. usually i am sitting in my chair at my computer playing a game or watching a movie. he jumps up and nuzzles under my chin ill lay back a bit and he gets right in there and starts licking my neck kicks out his legs and lays there. the longest he has stayed there in 2 and a half hours. and it is usually me that has to go pee or something and he goes back into his pen. anyone else get the i am going to put my nose under your chin treatment? oh and i have to have my shirt off when he does this or he tries to get under it.


----------



## flemishwhite (Feb 3, 2016)

Oopisy said:


> Smokie has learned that if he jumps on my lap at night and snuggle under my chin. I will let him stay there until i am done doing whatever i am doing. usually i am sitting in my chair at my computer playing a game or watching a movie. he jumps up and nuzzles under my chin ill lay back a bit and he gets right in there and starts licking my neck kicks out his legs and lays there. the longest he has stayed there in 2 and a half hours. and it is usually me that has to go pee or something and he goes back into his pen. anyone else get the i am going to put my nose under your chin treatment? oh and i have to have my shirt off when he does this or he tries to get under it.



Lucky you! I've never had a rabbit that liked to set in my lap...three rabbits is the count for now. They do come an nuzzle my ankle and give me a kiss. When I lay beside them, and pretend I'm a bunny and massage their necks and gently pull their neck hair (like I'm a bunny looking for fleas and ticks) my one girl will jump up on my head and do the same hair pulling thing with me! 
To repeat, never had one to like to be in my lap, but they do like to set beside me on the floor or on the couch.


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Feb 4, 2016)

When Harvey wants attention, she rattles and slams her metal gate. Once I'm in there with her, she'll let me know if she wants to play or be cuddled. Usually both. For playing, she likes to be goosed, chased and teased. Then it's time for cuddles. She's preferes her head stroked, nose, cheeks and around ears are good too, but the entire head is her fav, along with a scalp massage. She hates her chin touched. She'll nudge my hand to keep me petting her. She also really likes being kissed on the head and " Churrs" ( pleasure grinds her teeth) like crazy. If she's in a super cuddly mood, she'll crawl up next to me and put her head in the crook of my arm and take a nap. Sometimes I curl up around her as if she were a teddy bear, and doze off myself. Sometimes I snore and wake myself up, but she will still be asleep. When she's done cuddling, she'll hop away. When she's ready for more, she'll rattle the gate again. She also rattles it at bedtime if I'm late with her snack and turning off her light.


----------



## flemishwhite (Feb 5, 2016)

Whiterabbitrage said:


> When Harvey wants attention, she rattles and slams her metal gate. Once I'm in there with her, she'll let me know if she wants to play or be cuddled. Usually both. For playing, she likes to be goosed, chased and teased. Then it's time for cuddles. She's preferes her head stroked, nose, cheeks and around ears are good too, but the entire head is her fav, along with a scalp massage. She hates her chin touched. She'll nudge my hand to keep me petting her. She also really likes being kissed on the head and " Churrs" ( pleasure grinds her teeth) like crazy. If she's in a super cuddly mood, she'll crawl up next to me and put her head in the crook of my arm and take a nap. Sometimes I curl up around her as if she were a teddy bear, and doze off myself. Sometimes I snore and wake myself up, but she will still be asleep. When she's done cuddling, she'll hop away. When she's ready for more, she'll rattle the gate again. She also rattles it at bedtime if I'm late with her snack and turning off her light.



Really a good read! "When Harvey want attention, she..." well OK. Human gender identification with rabbits is not straightforward...although it's not a problem with rabbits! 

Not many people know that rabbits have an analogous purring sound similar to cats. Rabbit purring consists of a teeth chattering and also deep breathing. You can only typically hear this if you have your ears down next to their face while you massage the back of their neck or rub their face. 

As posted before, laying down beside my bunny Snowy, I massaged her back and gently pulled her hair simulating I was looking fleas and ticks. (She doesn't have any). When I finished, she jumped up with her paws on my head (I was laying with my head on the floor) and began pulling my hair with her teeth doing the same parasite searching to me!!! She is such an astoundingly social rabbit! I weigh 210 pounds and with my two forward facing eyes appear to be in the primitive part of a bunny's brain as being a predator. I'm very appreciative that the intellectual part of her brain accepts me as a loving friend.


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Feb 7, 2016)

Yes! I know that sound you mean. It's very quiet and fast, like chattering teeth. You have to be near her head to head it. I call it "chittering" as opposed to the normal churring. I thought I was crazy the first time I heard it since I never saw anyone on this forum talk about it! Thanks Flemish White! Now I know it's normal. And, yes, Harvey is a girl but she was sold to us as a male. We got used to calling " him" Harvey and by the time the vet saw the mistake, we were used to Harvey as a name. It's weird, but it suits her.


----------



## LuckyAmi (Feb 7, 2016)

My Lucky (7ish month old flemish giant mix maybe?) will:

- Sometimes come when I call his name, but he will almost always come out of hiding when I loudly say "WHERE'S MY LUCK DUCK AT??" He will come running out from under the desk or the bed and come running over to my feet. XD 

- follow me around the room, even to the bathroom. If I shut the door, he will scratch at it like a dog. If I leave it open, he will sit (or stretch out) right where the tile and carpet meet and watch me. If I'm in there too long, he will come and check up on me, walk up to my feet and kind of do a slight periscope to look up at me. If he is satisfied with whatever he is looking for, he will just start circling my feet, or sit next to them and wait for me to leave. 

- LOVES to play circle, circle, circle around my feet. Sometimes he will play the circle game when I'm laying down, and he just runs basically around my head and shoulders a couple of times. 

- climbs up on my arms, shoulders and lap. Not found of big snuggling or holding (yet!).

- In the morning and the evening, we have to have a BIG grooming session. He will come up to me and put his head down, asking to be groomed. I will rub his cheeks because that is his favorite (though, he isn't picky. Just stay away from the chest and chin and it's all good). I will "groom" him for mabye about 15- 20 mins before he sits up and decides it is my turn to be groomed for about 20 mins. Sometimes he spends his whole time working one just one finger! If I move my hand away, he will follow it and grab it and basically tell me he was not done yet and to get over there.

- Also in the morning and the evening he will come and lay next to me. If I start petting him, it isn't long before he has bunny flopped over and is sleeping for a little bit. 

- At night, right after I settle down in bed to go to sleep, Lucky will come and get on my pillow and give me my final grooming of the day. He will lick my forehead and pat down my hair, and pick at it... I guess checking me for fleas? Haha, it's pretty cute, but sometimes he will spend way too long doing this and I just want to go to bed, so I just slowly start inching my blanket up until my head is covered up. He will still stand there and I can feel his little eyes staring at me in disbelief that I would cut grooming short. 

- If I sleep in, Lucky will alert me to the fact that he has not had his pellet breakfast yet by standing on my pillow or nudging me on my face or hand. 

- He has never been a very aggressive or angry bunny. He is very zen. No bites, no thumps, no angry ignoring me (except for when I had surgery in Jan and was recovering for a few weeks away from him. I got ignored for that when I came home!).... but he will get a little irked if my foot is in his walking path. He will just headbutt my foot until I move it and he can continue walking. Sometimes he will headbutt my hand if I try to pet him and he doesn't want to be petted.

- I have woken up before in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom and I have been surprised to find Lucky laying in bed next to me. Not cuddling, but being pretty close. 

And I'm not the only one Lucky "talks" to. I have an italian greyhound, Ginger. *points to avatar picture* Lucky loves her. He plays circle, circle, circle with her, they play chase ( they take turns on who is chasing who), they will lay in bed together, sleep next to each other, steal each others food from the others mouth ( -.- I keep trying to tell lucky he does not want dog treats and ginger doesn't want hay and carrots. ). He will follow her around. The other day, I even caught him putting his head down in front of her, asking for her to groom him! But Ginger didn't understand, so she just pressed her cheek up against his forehead (she loves to have her cheeks kissed). It was so cute, I just about died!! And Ginger loves him too. She will take her toys to Lucky, wanting him to play with them. They don't exactly understand each other, but they a friends anyways.


----------



## flemishwhite (Feb 14, 2016)

LuckyAmi said:


> My Lucky (7ish month old flemish giant mix maybe?) will:
> 
> - Sometimes come when I call his name, but he will almost always come out of hiding when I loudly say "WHERE'S MY LUCK DUCK AT??" He will come running out from under the desk or the bed and come running over to my feet. XD
> 
> ...



Really lovely read and photos!!! Thanks.


----------



## Oopisy (May 14, 2016)

unfortunately Smokie passed a few weeks ago from internal bleeding. 

we have adopted Silver and new scratches are adding up on my chest.


----------

